# seat mast



## bentvalve (Sep 6, 2010)

i was wondering if it is a pain to get a short seat mast? my 5.2 came with the long mast and shop swaped it for short . i have one its just straight up and the short. i could only find 3 on ebay. not even sure what they are worth. i orded 6.9 ssl shack bike with the radio shack mast. so i have this 1... should i keep it? sould i sell it ? what r they worth? thanks


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

what exactly are you asking? getting a mast is as easy as getting your local trek dealer to order one.


----------



## bentvalve (Sep 6, 2010)

i was wondering if i should sell it, and how much..i ordered mine with my project 1 and it just showed up like 2 months after the bike.yes, i know its as simple as..don


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Go to ebay, search for Madone seat mast, find out how much others sell them for, sell yours for that amount.


----------



## bentvalve (Sep 6, 2010)

well , i guess i would really rather hook someone up that needed 1 right away. don


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

THe "seat mast" is an integrated part of the bike. Many call it the post.

The "seat mast cap" goes over the seat mast and clamps the seat down and allows some height adjustments. They come in, IIRC, 120, 140, 160, 180 mm lengths. They are supposed to have NLT about 7 cm of mast inside them at the desired height.

The caps are readily available on ebay for about 1/2 price ($40-50)


----------



## tgrider (Jul 5, 2010)

What size do you have? I need a 120 with 5 mm offset or may even try the -5 mm.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Trek2.3 said:


> THe "seat mast" is an integrated part of the bike. Many call it the post.
> 
> The "seat mast cap" goes over the seat mast and clamps the seat down and allows some height adjustments. They come in, IIRC, 120, 140, 160, 180 mm lengths. They are supposed to have NLT about 7 cm of mast inside them at the desired height.
> 
> The caps are readily available on ebay for about 1/2 price ($40-50)


i think you're off on the different masts available. if you have the 'old' style cap, they come in 120 & 160mm, w/ 5, 10, or 20mm offset...at least that's what is available now. the 'new' cap comes in 135 or 175mm, in either 5 or 20mm offset. there are 2 color options for each one, plus the P1 options.


----------

